

Tech- the ultimate ACCELERATOR.  3 minute read - itsLip

You don&#x27;t have to be a member of facebook to view my link so view it there for easy access to the most inspirational video I&#x27;ve seen in a while.  I don&#x27;t watch long videos.  I don&#x27;t watch short videos.  That&#x27;s why I use Vine and Insta... but this is 20 minutes long and will make you feel very good and inspired... again, I hope.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;robwmatthews&#x2F;posts&#x2F;10101175648986878     #hackIhope
======
itsLip
___hack being the URL and blurb all in one_ __not a weird link

